# Where can i buy this?!



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

NEOREGELIA ‘Arctic Ice’


FCBS Neoregelia Photo Index Database: Search Results.

Google Image Result for http://botu07.bio.uu.nl/bcg/bcr/docs/Neoregelia/Neo%20Arctic%20Ice%20Waters.JPG


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

oh. my. god. that is awesome!  i want one too but i bet its flipping expensive. sorry i was no help


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

haha i know i saw it and was like wow i gotta have that in my tank


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive looked for this one as well with no luck.
Maybe this one is not in the states yet.
Also I believe it is probably pretty big for dart vivs

Let me know if you do find it tho!

Todd


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah good luck with that, i been looking for this plant for about 4 years!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

That is a sick brom!!! I'll have to ask around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

This is how I would do it. I would get some rep-cap calcium and brush it on.  . im kidding. But yeah, that's a nice looking one.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thats a big one! better have a BIiIiIiIig viv. It might be worth calling Michaels. Its not listed on their collection site, butthey might have it anyways


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

chris im pretty sure you can get your hands on them, when you do let me know i might be moving back to fayetteville depending on what happens with my mother there



rcteem said:


> That is a sick brom!!! I'll have to ask around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

frogmanchu said:


> chris im pretty sure you can get your hands on them, when you do let me know i might be moving back to fayetteville depending on what happens with my mother there


Sounds good...keep me informed. I found one but it's in Europe...lol. It's roughly 20" wide but would look great in the green house with my other large Broms :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

whatamithinking02 said:


> NEOREGELIA &#145;Arctic Ice&#146;
> 
> 
> FCBS Neoregelia Photo Index Database: Search Results.
> ...


I found this one which is close...I can get three but unsure of the price yet...can let you know if interested.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ray Coleman did a few hybrids that turned out like that. He is affiliated with Tropiflora. If you email them with that picture, I'm sure they can find you something similar. 

Also, you need to realize that this particular specimen is quite exceptionally grown and photographed. Others of the same cultivar may not become this nice bc you don't live in south Florida or Hawaii.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

word so its a large broom then, will it fit in a viv?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

If I understand the situation correctly, Neo. Arctic Ice is a named cultivar of Neoregelia concentrica. It was a non-variegated pup that came off of Neoregelia Bill Morris (Bill Morris is an albomarginate form of concentrica). It seems that Neo. Bill Morris has thrown these type of pups for several people. So, if you can't find Neo. Arctic Ice, it might be worth a try buying a Neo. Bill Morris and hope for the best!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Interesting. Didn't know that!!


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

has alot of smiliar traits to alot of david Shiigi hybrids. If you did some digging you could find out how to contact him. like antone said try tropiflora, ray coleman has alot of very colorful hybrids. might be a little big to put in viv, but seems like lately evreyones building huge vivs


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

JP41 said:


> has alot of smiliar traits to alot of david Shiigi hybrids. If you did some digging you could find out how to contact him. like antone said try tropiflora, ray coleman has alot of very colorful hybrids. might be a little big to put in viv, but seems like lately evreyones building huge vivs


David's various Ninja crosses are awesome and they do look similar to this Arctic Ice.


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

got a link?


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Post a link if you can find something similar.. Thanks


----------

